# Hong Kong Mantis



## hoo (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome hoo!

Cute little guy that really is!

Luke


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome.

Nice mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello! Hoo! Welcome, I must of missed you in the introduction post. But better late than never I always say! I love the wings and eyes on this mantis, Is that it's real name? Hong Kong mantis, and how big does it get?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, nice find, i think its a tropidomantis i think, heard a latin for it but i might of got it mixed up with summut else :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

I like those clear wings.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2007)

it looks almost like a green lacewing  cool


----------



## the mantinator (Sep 24, 2007)

hibiscus smile.....is that your picture?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2007)

That's what I thought too Sparky, Lacewings look just like that, compared to the Dead Leaf whos wings are thick.


----------



## hoo (Sep 25, 2007)

> Welcome hoo!Cute little guy that really is!
> 
> Luke


hi,Dakota


----------



## hoo (Sep 25, 2007)

> hibiscus smile.....is that your picture?


of couse is my picture..

why you ask that?


----------



## hoo (Sep 25, 2007)

I think is a Leptomantis albella...

I got it in my garden..

thx everybody..

I will introduce myself later


----------



## khabirun (Sep 25, 2007)

looks like a tropidomantis tenera


----------



## hoo (Sep 25, 2007)

oh..thx


----------



## Christian (Sep 25, 2007)

Some _Tropidomantis_ sp. You can't say if it's _tenera _from a photo.

Regards,

Christian


----------

